# Lucinda Bassett/Midwest Center



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone tried using the CDs/tapes from Lucinda Basset's Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety? I just got my package the other day and only listened to the introduction tape so far. I'm hoping that I'll truly give this a chance and it will work for me. Just wanted to get a feeling if anyone else has been using it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I have the set which I got years ago. I thought they were helpful although I only listened to the first few tapes. The relaxation one I listened to a few times. I have no idea why I didn't go through all of them because the ones I did listen to were helpful. I think if your anxiety is not based on a chemical imbalance (e.g. not really helped by drugs) the tapes are useful.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a friend who always said good things about those tapes, but I never saw any improvement in her myself.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Her book "Panic to Power" says that "anxiety is an emotion". Sorry, but I justthink that is BS.


----------



## Retrograde Movement (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone else used these things? A friend gave me the CDs to try... Something about the speakers really aggravates me. They sound like smooth talking money grubbers to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought the lessons were soothing to listen to. They did help when things got panicky with me,


----------

